# Need some help! - Carb rebuild for OH160 in a repowered Husky 1556



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,
My Husky 1556 was repowered with an OH160 and was a great runner last year and this year until it started surging. It was in operation for about 3 or 4 hours tilling my food plots but it started surging like it was losing fuel and then run OK for a bit and then surge and sometimes just die. Oddly enough when I hit the accelerator that would prevent the engine from dying. Anyway I got it running enough to get it on the trailer and home to work on it.

At home I could get it to run intermittently with the choke either fully or partially engaged. My first thought was the Walbro WHG carb needed to be cleaned up and rebuilt but I took it off and opened it up and it was really clean inside. No varnish or junk floating around and the float, needle, and idle adjust screw all look good. Nothing else in the carb appear to be removable for inspection. In fact there really isn't much to clean or change in the carb at all so I don't know if that would help.

Any suggestion on whether a carb rebuild is needed? Or could this be an impulse pump problem? Or something else? I'm at a loss here.

Thanks!


----------

